# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > Islamic Forum >  NATO killed 11 imams in their sleep

## *charisma*

*Inna lillaahi wa inna ilayhi rooji'uun. May Allah SWT grant them jannah.

ELEVEN Muslim clerics in Libya have  been killed in their sleep by a NATO airstrike on the eastern oil town  of Brega, a government spokesman says.                                 *                                The spokesman says the clerics were among a large group of imams  who had gathered in Brega to pray for peace in conflict-ridden Libya.

He said 11 imams were killed on Friday and 50 people wounded, including five in critical condition.

There  was no immediate comment from NATO, which has been intensifying  airstrikes in many parts of Libya against troops and installations of  Muammar Gaddafi's regime in a bid to weaken his campaign against a rebel  uprising.

One of the recent strikes hit Gaddafi's main compound in Tripoli, the capital, and more strikes were carried out Friday.
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/new...-1226055725428

11 Libyan Muslim clerics killed in NATO strike: spokesman
http://www.spacewar.com/reports/11_L...esman_999.html

Libya's government said 11 Muslim religious leaders on a peace mission  were killed early Friday in an airstrike by the North Atlantic Treaty  Organization in the contested coastal city of Brega. The account  couldn't be verified, but it prompted a Libyan cleric to call on the  world's Muslims to kill in revenge.
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...400601952.html

            A NATO airstrike in an eastern Libyan city killed 11 Muslim  clerics and injured 50 other people, Libya's state television said  Friday. NATO said the jet fighters hit a command-and-control centre used  by Muammar Gaddafi's forces.                    
                                            By News Wires  (text)            

*REUTERS -* Eleven Muslim clerics were killed in  their sleep by a NATO airstrike Friday on the eastern oil town of  Brega, a Libyan government spokesman said.
 The spokesman, Moussa Ibrahim, says the clerics were among a large  group of imams who had gathered in Brega to pray for peace in  conflict-ridden Libya. He said 11 imams were killed and 50 people  wounded, including five in critical condition.
http://www.france24.com/en/20110513-...te-television#


Where's that trumble etc now who taunted me for saying that the western countries would get actively militarily involved in Libya after the Obama's Libya speech?

----------

